# Shooting on bags or other rest?



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

When shooting at a target while using sand bags or gun rest, are you supposed to let the recoil do its own thing or are you supposed to hold the forend from recoiling upwards? Its probably a dumb question but i see a lot of pictures of people target shooting and only holding the gun with their trigger hand. I am referring to shooting with a 22-250 so the recoil isnt a lot. Thanks


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I was always told to keep both hands on the rifle,and I always do. When using a sandbag rest my rifle never touches the sandbag only the back of my hand.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Depends on how exactly I have to lay prone in order to line up the shot, and it goes to the recoil involved, whether or not I'll have to make a second shot in less than 10 seconds, and what's comfortable.

If you're not completely comfortable and relaxed you're not shooting as well as you can be. It's just that simple.

If I have to make a second shot quickly, I put my hand in between the bag and the forend and hold the gun, so long as it's comfortable. If it isn't, then see above. The second shot won't matter if the first one sucked.

Once in a while, I use my "off" left hand to support my body if the angles are a little awkward. Or I'll use it to help push the rifle into my shoulder if the recoil is really awful, or if that seems to steady my aim on the day and position in question.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I think I only use my trigger hand, I don't know why, but I think it's because I'm in such an awkward position when shooting. My rifle is dead on after sighting it in this weekend, so it must work just fine to only have the trigger hand holding it.


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

One technique for benchrest off a front rest/rear bag is called "free recoil" where the rifle fore arm is supported by the the front rest and the rear of the stock is supported by a "eared" bag. POA or point of aim is set using the rests mechanical elevation and windage adjusters. The rifle is set up and held by the rest and bag. The shooter touches the trigger only and allows the rifle to "free recoil" with the rifle "riding the bags" sliding freely in the bags.

Another method for using front rest or front sandbag and a rear bag is to set up with the forearm on the front rest/front bag and establishing a good cheek weld with trigger hand in the normal position. The off trigger hand is positioned so that the off trigger hand can adjust the rear bag for elevation and winage adjstment. Fine elevation and windage adjustments are made by squeezing/releasing the rear bag.


----------

